# I Went For My Jog!!



## smile4loubie (Apr 9, 2010)

was 11.2 to start and finished at 7.2 twenty min mix of walking & jogging !

Very proud of myself =)


xx


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 11, 2010)

Well done and good BG after your run.

I will be interesting to see if your next run also lowers your BG by the same amount.


----------



## Lizzzie (May 26, 2010)

Ah... jsut found this, after asking how it want on the above message-board....

Then realised it was a month ago....

Ooops. Well, well done, anyway.


----------

